# QuickFinder, New nail Clipper...is it any good?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

In my Dog Fancy magazine that I get, the December issue. They do a thing every year on the years best gifts, also known as Christmas gifts for dog lovers, like us!!

The thing that caught my eye was this new nail clipper. It's called the Quick Finder. I'll post a photo. But this is how it works: It has three light up buttons on it. A red, yellow, and a green one, just like a stop light. The red one is a "no" zone, the yellow is a "yield" zone, and the green one is safte to clip.

Has anyone ever heard of how good they work, I'm debating whether or not to get it. I think it's like 15 dollars...not too bad. And it is battery operated. Any thoughts?

Here's the picture:










What are your thoughts on it?

Thank You!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm, looks interesting, I'll have to google it to find out more.
Here's a tool my daughter saw on an info mercial last night, that looked interesting also:
Peticure - pamper your pet with a peticure


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

The peticure looks kinder and gentler. Same idea as using a dremel.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Very interesting product... anyone know anything about this Quick Finder nail clipper? Anyone try it? BUMP!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just don;t really see how the Quick finder could work but I would be interested maybe then I could get Mrs Hooch to do the nails around here. LOL


----------

